# Some More Turnings



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all, well the wife will be home today and I didn't get as much done as I hoped but I did get 7 pens total turned and have a few on the mandrels waiting to be turned when I feel like it. Here is a link to the others I turned this weekend:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/6124-todays-turnings.html

Here is one more pen, a PSI Classic American double twist in a satin chrome kit with Bolivian Rosewood which turned like a dream. 

Also a photo of a bud vase that I turned. This is a bout 9 inches tall and made from some birdseye maple finished with gloss poly. Finish isn't done yet, one more coat and then cure for several days and a final rubbing with paste wax. If I had it to do over again, which I probably will make several more of these I would taper this more towards the top and have a little bigger foot on it. 

thanks for looking!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking Corey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey Nice job on the pens. Seven pens is nothing to sneeze at my friend. Good work. I would like to comment on your bud vase if you don't mind. I think I like it the way you turned it. when I turn one I usually make the base too big. If you tapered it to the top more it would look out of balance because at nine inches it is pretty tall. No sir, I think your first instincts are right. The finish looks good, and the over all turning is real nice. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate it. Mitch thanks for that. I am kind of sick of turning pens for a bit, will focus on some small turnings for a bit  

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

Looking good buddy. I really like the vase and the wood you chose.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey the pen is a beauty and the bud vase is great. I like the birdseye you used and the finish is great. I bought some of the glass inserts for those type of vases. Can then be used for real flowers. Well done my friend.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob and Bernie. Yeah I have seen those inserts. My wife and a bunch of the girls in the family use a lot of dried flowers and make arrangements so I thought these would work well. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lovely work as always Corey, is that all you're Christmas presents sorted?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry and thanks I appreciate it. 



harrysin said:


> Corey, is that all you're Christmas presents sorted?


Sorry Harry, don't quite understand what you mean?

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Hi Harry and thanks I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "is that all you're Christmas presents sorted?"

This is the time of year Corey when we scratch our heads wondering what presents we're going to buy for friends and rellies, I thought that you're turnings would solve all those problems.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Got yah Harry, it does take care of some of them, but I have a few small boxes to make and some more turnings  Times running out though.... will be here before we know. 

corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget Corey that senior moderator Mike McGrath has become quite adept at translating Aussie English into US English and his time zone would be much closer to yours, mine, with daylight saving is GMT + 9 hours which I think makes me 10 hours ahead of Mike in Michigan.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Don't forget Corey that senior moderator Mike McGrath has become quite adept at translating Aussie English into US English and his time zone would be much closer to yours, mine, with daylight saving is GMT + 9 hours which I think makes me 10 hours ahead of Mike in Michigan.


Believe it or not I have gotten pretty good at reading and figuring out the Harry language  That one kind of caught me off guard. By the way, I am going to make something similar to this for some of the pens I made. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Complete with concealed barrel hinges?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Complete with concealed barrel hinges?


I think so, possibly may use my small knife or kerf hinges, haven't decided yet. 

Corey


----------

